
Too many AI researchers think real-world problems are not relevant - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/08/18/1007196/ai-research-machine-learning-applications-problems-opinion/
======
gus_massa
It would be nice to have a link to where the research was finally published.

